

OpenStack and Ceph integration - techtec
http://www.techbar.me/2013/05/openstack-ceph-integration/

======
babarock
It's also worth noting that Ceph can also be integrated in OpenStack as an
object store. The RADOS Gateway present both Swift and S3 APIs.

~~~
jmathai
Dreamhost uses Ceph as an object store named Dreamobjects. I'm not sure if it
is one of the larger deployments or not but should be up there.

------
ausjke
did you benchmark it? I'm always concerned about Ceph's performance especially
at high throughput(e.g. 10G).

